# I'm seeing SPOTS!! (My horses in their new home!!)



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

I just moved all my horsies onto one property, and now Joey, Dreamer, and Rain are all living together.. Admiral is still in quarantine until his Rain Rot clears up. Anyways.. here are some pictures of the kids in their new digs!









All is quiet on the western front.. is it true? could Joey actually be NICE to the other horses?









Bah.. i knew it couldnt last!! Look at Dreamer's legs, LOL! This was right before the kick happened.









Dreamer walking in the tall grass <3









Joey and Rain chewin some grass <3









Dreamer and Joey showing off their necks and sniffing each other, LOL!









And finally... the most beautiful picture i have taken of Dreamer.. what a STUNNER!! I.LOVE.This.Horse!!!


----------



## Cope (Feb 17, 2007)

all yr horses are beautiful but dreamer is gorgeous!!!! i like the coat.....


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I just love Joey!  How old is he? Everyone looks so pretty, and I'm glad you have them all in spot now! How is Admiral doing?


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

They're all LOVELY!!!!!


----------



## jumpingluver (Feb 19, 2007)

your horses are beautiful!!!!


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

dang, do I know admiral? did you just get him? I seem to have lost net for some time and am forgetting things!!!


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Admiral is new =) I first met him when i went out to go take Dreamer's first pictures before I agreed to buy him (Dreamer). I fell in love with him, and felt really bad for him because of what poor conditions he was in. When i came out to put the down payment on Dreamer, i saw he was in WORSE conditions, and shut up in a 10 x 10 mud hole of a stall, surrounded by other horses who were biting at him and chasing him off his food into another corner of his stall where he was bitten by another horse, and this whole process was repeated. He now had a bloody fetlock as well as a cut coronet band with no one tending to his wounds. I had to get him. He looked very promising as a companion and riding horse. He was very chill, very laid back, and just a sweet little guy in demeanor.

I ended up paying him off before i paid Dreamer off, LOL! Now Admiral and Dreamer are 100% mine =) Hoorah!! He is taking a little while to recover from all the cuts and rain rot =/ but is a great ride!!

Thanks for the compliments on the other pictures!! I hope to go get more today!! =) I love hanging with the horses! My favorite thing to do is sit on Admiral's hay pile and play Legend of Zelda on the Gameboy, LOL!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Lol, that is the PERFECT pastime! Which LOZ game have you been playing? (Sorry, this is completely off topic  )


----------



## TurninBurninDixie (Mar 21, 2007)

*Colors*

Wow, lol your herd is gorgeous! i just love Joey hes beautiful. and Dreamers eye is very pretty i love loud colors lol..and i am a big fan of Paint and Quarters myself!


----------



## 0-0Dublin0-0 (Apr 8, 2007)

wow


----------



## AppaloosaCowGirl (May 16, 2007)

FUZZY!! WOW I love your Appy!! is it cold there.. your horses are sooo fuzzy!! :shock:


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

really pretty horses....love the appy......gather your in the millitary, it must be fun having them omved when your transferd


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

my horses do that too. If i take one of them away the other one goes crazy especially the mare. But then i get them back together and the sniff each other... so cute but if the gelding gets more attention than the mare the gelding gets a kick! :roll: i will never understand that mare!


----------

